# Finally Ken Ivory is accused of fraud



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/home/2575779-155/snake-oil-salesman-rep-ken-ivory

I hope he is uncovered and trashed greatly.


----------

